# Childrens eye test



## Gemma444 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi guys

My DSN did tell me but I can't remember when J should have his first eye test? can anyone help?  He seems not to like the sun light in his eyes for a while now. Never thought about it before but noticed last summer before J was dx in August but with all thats gone on I never really thought about it till now.

Thanks
Gem


----------



## Kei (Feb 26, 2010)

Our DSN said to just have ordinary eye tests for now.  We had a letter about retinopathy tests from our surgery, but they're for the over 12s.


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 26, 2010)

you have to be 12 but you can have for free at your aptometrist of choice and the retinal pictures is only ?5 for a child the test is free  we have  done it   on monday for graham


----------



## Gemma444 (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks kei and grahamsmum i might go and get him checked out. He had a normal eye test not long before diagnosis.


----------



## Akasha (Mar 1, 2010)

Check with the place (most likely hospital) you would get the retinopathy tests done. 
I was informed by hospital at the age of 17 that i didnt need to have one with the drops untill i was 18, as childrens pupils are quite wide and open anyways. 

Hope this helps.. 
Akasha


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 1, 2010)

Jimmy wears glasses for long-sightedness and is also colour blind so he has 2 eye tests per year and new glasses each time (if his prescription changes) nobody has mentioned the retinopathy screening to us yet but on his clinic summary we had through it does say 'N/A under 12' in that section so i assume they will start testing for this next year (hes 12 in Nov) maybe it varies for area? x


----------

